# Photovoltaic



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple years ago, it was said that photovoltaic paint would be possible in the near future. I believe it, as opposed to gimmicks we see out there.

Does anyone know where technology is with that?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't really played around in this field. I've worked on the opposite ('cool black' IR reflective technology) before. I know VERY LITTLE about this field and some of what I think might be outdated. I wouldn't quote me on too much here. (

Some of the potential issues were disbondment with glass, transmission degredation, use of Cadmium. I think they've worked out the coatings to trap photons from light that is in the non-visible region of light. Basically, the more photons you can trap the more efficiently you can produce electricity. So, you can choose to product more electricity or make PV cells smaller.

*That has exhausted my knowledge of this subject... lol... 

Obviously, this technology could completely eliminate the need for coal fired power plants... probably all power plants.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I was watching how this was developed on tv. Produced on the nano level, the molecules? self align, just like the nano carbon products they have invented, and want to use to make an elevator to the moon. I find that amazing, since typical solar panels have tiny "wires" to carry the electricity. This new technology doesn't use the expensive wafers, but a combination of cheaper materials. It boggles my mind to think how long we've used oil and how much money, politics and human suffering are involved with it. Then the other brain kicks in and I wonder if I'd be able to get gas and octane booster for that built small block.

For one, I would be interested in being an applicator of this technology, second, I'd like to invest in it, when I get some money.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

*ive read a little about it*

i saw an article in Dwell magazine like 5 months ago and it said it was a promise of nanotechnology and they were developing it in powder form to put in paints....they already have roofing shingles with photovoltaic cells but they are expensive and wind power is starting to gather more attention now...but it would make our job as painters more righteous to be serving a purpose with the energy crisis and not just coating surfaces for their own protection

we must strive to become better ancestors--Ralph nader


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw the shingles on discovery, but can't find anything on the internet.
I'm interested in the coating. It showed the process and the company listed the chemicals/materials they use. Should cost a lot less than conventional solar panels. I did see the wind power part too, but I don't want to build windmills, I want to be on top of the paint technology. I'm thinking of private single family customers who may want to go in that direction in the future. The same show pointed out that if 10% of nevada were covered with solar panels, it would power the whole country. 

Also, on the news today, they announced something about Pulte homes sitting down with the powers that be to work out a plan to go green.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

the show was called "deconstruction" and it was on a discovery science hd special ill post a link sometime


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys, this time I am TOTALLY with you! I remember seeing the elevator to the moon show, I think that it was when I was laid up and had a lot of time on my hands. :wheelchair: But any way I absolutely think that it is a great idea to be able to paint on a kind of "paint" that could catch sunshine and generate electricity. As a kid I was fascinated by the little toy that had black and white paddles and was in a bulb of sorts can't remember what it was called? And then solar cells, wow, what a concept, now we just need to take it to the next level and find a way to harness light with paint! I believe it is on the nano level. My step son is a student working on a masters degree in chemistry, and some of his work is on the nano level. Only a medical application though. :nerd:

Happy painting, Paul


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

anybody heard any new info on this front..it would be nice if someone here had a chemist nano technology backround that could explain what is currentl being done on this topic


----------

